# If you could only have 5 books of the Bible... ?



## DanielC (Jul 21, 2004)

As horrible as the thought may be, if you could only have five books of the Bible to read for the rest of your life, which ones would you choose?

Here's my choices to begin:
Psalms
Deuteronomy
John
Hebrews
Revelation



Title edited by puritansailor


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 21, 2004)

Genesis

Daniel

Psalms

Eccliasiastes

Jude


----------



## Learner (Jul 21, 2004)

I have thought about this before.

Psalms

Isaiah

John

Romans

Revelation


----------



## turmeric (Jul 21, 2004)

Psalms
Genesis
John
Romans
Hebrews


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 21, 2004)

This is a very difficult question. I really just cannot choose.


----------



## Craig (Jul 21, 2004)

This would be a lot easier if I were a dispensationalist....I'll try anways:

Gospel of John
Genesis
Exodus
Psalms
Galatians


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh man!

This IS a tough one...

my first no-think response goes like this:

Genesis

Psalms

Matthew

Romans

Revelation

Of course if I weren't such a slacker I would have some books MEMORIZED by now...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 21, 2004)

Genesis, Psalms, John, Romans, Hebrews


----------



## DanielC (Jul 22, 2004)

[quote:172cfbc605="Bladestunner316"]

Jude[/quote:172cfbc605]

Hmm... thats the first time I've ever heard that one as an answer. I'm interested - why Jude?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 22, 2004)

Genesis, Psalms, Matthew, John, Romans.


----------



## re4med4ever (Jul 22, 2004)

Romans
Hebrews
John
Psalms
Genesis


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 22, 2004)

Genesis

Proverbs

Isaiah

Luke

Romans


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 22, 2004)

Its a very short and poetic epistle about false teachers plus it has two references to non canonical literature that absolutelly fascinate me to no end.

blade

Jude

9Yet Michael the archangel, in contending with the devil, when he disputed about the body of Moses, dared not bring against him a reviling accusation, but said, "The Lord rebuke you!" 

14Now Enoch, the seventh from Adam, prophesied about these men also, saying, "Behold, the Lord comes with ten thousands of His saints, 15to execute judgment on all, to convict all who are ungodly among them of all their ungodly deeds which they have committed in an ungodly way, and of all the harsh things which ungodly sinners have spoken against Him."


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2004)

Memorize the epistle and then see how it affects your daily walk as a "contender" of the "faith" and one who serve "Jesus Christ, our only Sovereign and Lord."

VERY helpful little epistle. William Jenkyn wrote a 3500 page commentary on it. :yes:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 22, 2004)

Ill have to get that :thumbup: 

also but what translation would you bring for those books?

NKJV for me

blade


----------



## cupotea (Jul 22, 2004)

Genesis
John
Galatians
Hebrews
Revelation


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 22, 2004)

Psalms
Isaiah
Luke
Romans
Revelation (no, not for Dispensational reasons!)

I know I will show my true liberalism concerning bible versions, Blade, but I tend to use the RSV due its poetic nature. Granted, its study notes operate on a naturalistic epistemology, but when it comes to the poetic books of the bible (and Revelation) it is beautiful, kinda like a cobra--deadly, but fascinating at times.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jul 28, 2004)

Ecclesiastes, Romans, Psalms, Proverbs, Hebrews.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 28, 2004)

There seems to be quite a consensus on some books:

Mine are:

Genesis
Psalms
Isaiah
John
Romans


----------



## George Bailey (Jul 30, 2004)

Genesis (or "jennisee")
Psalms
Proverbs
Matthew
Romans

All in either NKJV, NASB, or ESV (in that order).
Brian


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 30, 2004)

Genesis
Job
Psalm
Matthew
Romans


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 14, 2004)

The fact that this is even a thought that passes through our heads points to the truth that God's ways are higher and better than ours. If we truly believe in the sufficiency and inspiration of Scripture we realize to be without any portion of Scripture would leave us lacking something God gave us to understand him more fully. 

Craig- I was an honest, questioning Dispensationalist for years. The thought of it being easy to cast off Scripture books was never there for me or anyone I knew.

If I had to pick which book of the Bible is needed most at the present hour, I'd have to say 1 John. But, there I go again committing heresy. We need ALL of God's Word for ALL of life.


----------

